# Anyone getting error AR/3004 on Nomad?



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

After a seemingly "endless" hourglass, it finally prompted me with a message about needing account validation. I obviously have internet connectivty and my DVRs are all working fine - Is something wrong at the Nomad "mothership"?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I got this last week; I had to uninstall and reinstall the Nomad client on a Windows laptop. Other devices (iPads) worked fine.

After uninstalling/reinstalling everything worked, but my downloaded shows (on the laptop) were gone. The Nomad was fine.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

This is on an iPad after I updated it today with the latest from the App store.

I have two iPads - both with the updates and one is working and the 2nd has the endless hourglass. Me thinks DirecTV's programmers need to work on their time-out algorithms.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> This is on an iPad after I updated it today with the latest from the App store.
> 
> I have two iPads - both with the updates and one is working and the 2nd has the endless hourglass. Me thinks DirecTV's programmers need to work on their time-out algorithms.


Out of curiosity, what version does the app actually show when you tap on system info? I originally had 1.0.0, iTunes showed 1.8.1 available, but it actually installed 1.0.1 Now the app store shows it back to 1.0.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I just deleted the Nomad App from the iPad it was installed on and reinstalled it from the App Store and it seems to be working now. Looks like somehow my activation got messed up somehow. I think we are all just beta testers for a Version 1.1 App...


----------

